# Ref sheet audio file link check



## Ash Sukea (Mar 4, 2020)

I’ve a link to an audio file towards the bottom in the text description of a ref sheet and I want to make sure it’s playable by anyone. 
It’s the Juvenile Black Vulture audio file at the top. 
If I could have someone give it a test run please?

Ref sheet:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/34873632/

audio file: 
Black Vulture Sounds, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


----------

